

Scandinavian design porn of the highest order - thusu
http://boingboing.net/2015/03/27/the-beauty-of-scandinavian-des.html

======
kazinator
I'm with the submitter's line of thinking here. What those plastic containers
are doing in the third image can only be called _ménage à quatre_.

